# Sheffield Crown Court - Feb 2013



## PaulPowers (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm not normally know for buildings but this is one of those places that I just had to visit

The building besides a little peeling paint is in pretty good condition and I spent several hours covering the whole site from the underground to the roof top and all the bit in the middle 




> The Old Town Hall was built in 1807–8 by Charles Watson, and was designed to house not only the Town Trustees but also the Petty and Quarter Sessions. The initial building was a five-bay structure fronting Castle Street, but it was extended in 1833 and again in 1866 by William Flockton (1804-1864) of Sheffield and his partner for the project, Abbott; the most prominent feature was the new central clock tower over a new main entrance that reoriented the building to Waingate. At the same time, the building's courtrooms were linked by underground passages to the neighbouring Sheffield Police Offices.
> By the 1890s, the building had again become too small, and the current Sheffield Town Hall was built further south. The Old Town Hall was again extended in 1896-7, by the renamed Flockton, Gibbs & Flockton, and became Sheffield Crown Court and Sheffield High Court. In the 1990s, these courts moved to new premises, and since at least 1997 to present, the building remains disused.
> In 2007, it was named by the Victorian Society as one of their top ten buildings most at-risk.



If you get a chance to visit I recommend it, I'd love to do the roof at night 

The Cells






















And Below















Moving up
















Someone left the lights on which unnerved me a bit 






Secret bathroom 






One of the main court rooms






and the other 











And onto the roof


----------



## MrDan (Feb 7, 2013)

Absolutely love the look of this, love the staircase.
I'd quite happily go to an open courtroom and take photos, the fact that this is derelict is a 100% bonus!

O, and nice secret bathroom, any photos inside?


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 7, 2013)

Oooh, it's quite a way for me, but I am tempted by your pics! 
Loving the whole lot mate, hard off to ya!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 7, 2013)

Are you feeling ok mate? I only ask as I swear to god that I just saw a report from you that was above ground! 

Seriously though, awesome shots as always, nice to see some of the parts that others miss out! Cheers for posting them up!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 7, 2013)

I love seeing reports of this place
Thanks!


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 7, 2013)

This must now be the top spot in Sheffers. I love it, and that staircase gives me the shivers. Magic


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 7, 2013)

This is awesome. I'm the same, one day I'll just have to get there and see/experience this place for myself.


----------



## PaulPowers (Feb 7, 2013)

It was a last minute decision to drive over bit well worth it, there's also a large tow hall type building 2 minutes up the road that could be good

SW you did see that the first thing I did was find the mythical tunnels


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 7, 2013)

PaulPowers said:


> you did see that the first thing I did was find the mythical tunnels



Did they lead anywhere interesting?


----------



## PaulPowers (Feb 7, 2013)

They're sealed just after the really old cells


----------



## krela (Feb 7, 2013)

In court again Paul? Tut tut.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 7, 2013)

PaulPowers said:


> It was a last minute decision to drive over bit well worth it, there's also a large town hall type building 2 minutes up the road that could be good
> 
> SW you did see that the first thing I did was find the mythical tunnels



Think you are referring to the old Main Post Office there Paul. It's pretty much sealed and secured as nobody appears to have been round for a while.


----------



## PaulPowers (Feb 7, 2013)

HughieD said:


> Think you are referring to the old Main Post Office there Paul. It's pretty much sealed and secured as nobody appears to have been round for a while.



It's not that sealed


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 7, 2013)

PaulPowers said:


> It was a last minute decision to drive over bit well worth it, there's also a large tow hall type building 2 minutes up the road that could be good
> 
> SW you did see that the first thing I did was find the mythical tunnels



Of course I noticed lol! It's actually made it slightly more interesting for me


----------



## Pen15 (Feb 7, 2013)

Love it Paul!!


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 8, 2013)

But there's no poo Mr. P!

Great pix, great place.


----------



## PaulPowers (Feb 8, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> But there's no poo Mr. P!
> 
> Great pix, great place.



There is, I got desperate and had to go

Lucky there was still toilet paper in the ladies


----------



## shatners (Feb 8, 2013)

Lovely photos there Paul.... I imagine those toilets got some hammer with nervous accused awaiting their turn in court, must have been like an explosion in a fudge factory.


----------



## mrtoby (Feb 8, 2013)

You did it good, love this place-its in my top 5 locations ever.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 8, 2013)

Amazing,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Circa83 (Feb 9, 2013)

I'd be well up for this, but cant find anyone will bigger nuff bollocks! Nice pics, especially like the staircase in there


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice work mate, love this place! How disappointing was it going inside that secret door to find a toilet! I was expecting like a bat cave or something


----------



## PaulPowers (Feb 9, 2013)

Circa83 said:


> I'd be well up for this, but cant find anyone will bigger nuff bollocks! Nice pics, especially like the staircase in there



just go solo, I did


----------



## Circa83 (Feb 9, 2013)

PaulPowers said:


> just go solo, I did



I'll have to grow mine a bit bigger first ha


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 9, 2013)

Would love to see this place! Nice pics


----------



## sonyes (Feb 9, 2013)

Loving this place......need to see it soon  

Great pics


----------

